# Che fece .... il gran rifiuto



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Che fece .... il gran rifiuto 

Σε μερικούς ανθρώπους έρχεται μια μέρα
που πρέπει το μεγάλο Ναι ή το μεγάλο το Όχι
να πούνε. Φανερώνεται αμέσως όποιος τόχει
έτοιμο μέσα του το Ναι, και λέγοντάς το πέρα

πηγαίνει στην τιμή και στην πεποίθησί του.
Ο αρνηθείς δεν μετανοιώνει. Aν ρωτιούνταν πάλι,
όχι θα ξαναέλεγε. Κι όμως τον καταβάλλει
εκείνο τ’ όχι — το σωστό — εις όλην την ζωή του. 

*Κωνσταντίνου Καβάφη, Ποιήματα 1897-1933, Ίκαρος 1984*


To certain people there comes a day
when they must say the great Yes or the great No.
He who has the Yes ready within him
reveals himself at once, and saying it he crosses over
to the path of honor and his own conviction.
He who refuses does not repent. Should he be asked again,
he would say No again. And yet that No—
the right No—crushes him for the rest of his life.

Translation: Rae Dalven


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2012)

For some people there's a day
when they have to come out with the great Yes
or the great No. It's clear at once
who has the Yes ready in him; and saying it,

he goes on to find honor, strong in his conviction.
He who refuses never repents. Asked again,
he'd still say no. Yet that no--the right answer--
defeats him the whole of his life.

Translation: Edmund Keely and Philip Sherrard


For certain people there comes a day
when they are called upon to say the great Yes
or the great No. It's clear at once who has
the Yes within him at the ready, which he will say

as he advances in honor, in greater self-belief.
He who refuses has no second thoughts. Asked
again, he would repeat the No. And nonetheless
that No--so right--defeats him all his life.

Translation: Daniel Mendelsohn


Πώς εννοείτε ο καθένας και η καθεμιά σας το:
*
πέρα πηγαίνει στην τιμή και στην πεποίθησί του*;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Προς το παρόν, μια μετάφραση που δύσκολα θα βρείτε. Από τον David Connolly, όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στο _Shades of Love_ του Δημήτρη Γέρου:

CHE FECE... IL GRAN RIFIUTO

For some people there comes a day
when they are obliged to say either Yes
or No. It is immediately clear who has
the Yes ready within, and saying it goes

far beyond to honor and conviction.
Refusing, the other has no regrets. If asked again,
he would still say no. And yet he is beset
by that no –the right one– throughout his life.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

Οφείλω να πω ότι από τη στιγμή που το άκουσα από τα χείλη του Καρατζαφέρη, το συγκεκριμένο ποίημα μού έγινε απεχθές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Ε, θα σου περάσει. Και ο Χίτλερ άκουγε Βάγκνερ, αλλά δεν κόψαμε τον Βάγκνερ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πώς εννοείτε ο καθένας και η καθεμιά σας το:
> *
> πέρα πηγαίνει στην τιμή και στην πεποίθησί του*;



Σχετικά με το ερώτημα αυτό, εγώ θέλω να καταθέσω την πλήρη αμηχανία μου. Δεν είμαι ο μοναδικός, όμως, κατά πώς φαίνεται. Ορίστε οι αποδόσεις στα αγγλικά, που τις συγκέντρωσα εδώ για ευκολότερη αναφορά:

*και λέγοντάς το πέρα 
πηγαίνει στην τιμή και στην πεποίθησί του.*

_Rae Dalven:_ and saying it he crosses over
to the path of honor and his own conviction.

_Edmund Keely and Philip Sherrard:_ and saying it,
he goes on to find honor, strong in his conviction.

_Daniel Mendelsohn:_ which he will say
as he advances in honor, in greater self-belief.

_David Connolly:_ and saying it goes
far beyond to honor and conviction.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 10, 2012)

Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω όπως ο Dalven: πηγαίνει προς τα εκεί που του υπαγορεύει η τιμή και τα πιστεύω του.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 10, 2012)

Μεταφέρω το σχόλιο του Αποστολίδη (όχι όμως σε πολυτονικό) για το τμήμα "Φανερώνεται αμέσως...πεποίθησί του":

"Ο αναλαμβάνων εκθύμως το "χρέος" του, τη θέση που του προσφέρεται, το έργο (όποιο έργο του αναθέτουν), _τόχει μέσα του το Ναι_, απ' την αγωγή του, είν' _έτοιμος από καιρό_, δε διστάζει, έχει ήσυχη συνείδηση για το ορθό της απόφασής του, κι αυτοπεποίθηση, που θα τον βγάλῃ πέρα (_πηγαίνει πέρα_) στο δρόμο της τιμής (της κοινώς παραδεκτής τιμής), σύμφωνα με τις πεποιθήσεις του, που στοιχούν κι αυτές πλήρως προς τις πεποιθήσεις των πολλών. Ο ποιητής σαφώς δεν ειρωνεύεται τον άνθρωπο του _Ναι_, κρίνοντας όμως ότι ο δρόμος του είναι ο ευκολώτερος απ' τους δυο."


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Κυκλοφορεί και μια μετάφραση που το ερμηνεύει διαφορετικά, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω το μεταφραστή. Ούτε τη σωστή απάντηση. 


To certain people there comes a day
when they must say the great Yes or the great No.
He who has the Yes ready within him
immediately reveals himself,
and saying it, he goes against his honor and his own conviction.

He who refuses does not repent. Should he be asked again,
he would say no again. And yet that no --
the right no -- crushes him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2012)

Ας ακούσουμε κι άλλες φωνές:

There comes a day for certain types when they
must state the noble Yes--or noble No.
The one who has the Yes within will show
himelf prepared, by speaking it, to say

that he proceeds on faith and sense of pride.
The one who doesn't have it doesn't fret;
if asked again, he'll still say no, and yet
that proper No must evermore abide.

Translation: Stratis Haviaras (Harvard UP, 2007).

----

For some people, there comes a day
when they have to say the great Yes or the great No.
It becomes at once apparent who has
the Yes ready within him, and saying it

he crosses over to his honour and conviction.
He who refused does not repent. If asked again
he would once more say No. And yet that No--
the right one--weighs him down for all his life.

Translation: Evangelos Sachperoglou (Oxford World's classics, 2007).

----

To some people there will come a day
when they must speak the great No or great Yes.
Immediately it is clear who is avid to release
the Yes within him, and once he says it,

off he goes, confident in his answer and his honour.
The one who refuses will not change his mind.
Ask him again and again he'll decline;
yet that No--the correct No--condemns him forever.

Translation: Avi Sharon (Penguin classics, 2008)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Εμένα με μπερδεύουν δύο πιθανές ερμηνείες:

Η δημοσκοπικά επικρατέστερη, αυτή πιο πάνω του Αποστολίδη κ.ά., ότι το «πηγαίνει πέρα» σημαίνει προχωράει, πάει γι' άλλα στο δρόμο που ήταν έτοιμος ν' ακολουθήσει εξαρχής, στο δρόμο της τιμής κ.λπ.

Η άλλη μου μοιάζει να είναι αυτή που βλέπει το «πηγαίνει πέρα» σαν παραμερίζει, κάνει πέρα, αδιαφορεί πια για τιμή και για υπόληψη. Αυτός που έχει το Ναι μέσα του, διαβαίνει τον Ρουβίκωνα μόλις το πει.


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2012)

Τι παιχνίδια μας παίζει πάλι ο ποιητής; Με ποιον είναι: με αυτόν που λέει το "ναι", με αυτόν που λέεει το "όχι", και με τους δύο ή με κανέναν;
Αν επιβραβεύει τη στάση του "ναι", γιατί το "όχι" είναι "το σωστό"; Αν δεν επιβραβεύει το "όχι", γιατί δεν μας λέει ρητά ότι το σωστό είναι το "ναι";
Και πάλι, είναι ομαλή σύνταξη το "πέρα πηγαίνει"; Να είναι τάχα ιδιόλεκτος του ποιητή, της οικογένειας και του περιβάλλοντός του (πολίτικα ή αλεξανδριανά ελληνικά), και τι να σημαίνει; Πέρα πηγαίνει = από πού ξεκινά και προς τα πού πορεύεται; Βρίσκεται ήδη στο δρόμο της τιμής και συνεχίζει με μεγαλύτερη ένταση ή δεν βρίσκεται, και η πράξη του είναι αυτή που τον βάζει στη νέα πορεία; Ένας απ' τους μεταφραστές το εκλαμβάνει ως "πηγαίνει αντίθετα" (goes against) στην τιμή και στην πεποίθησή του!


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 10, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
θα προσθέσω κι εγώ το σχόλιό μου στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα. 
νομίζω ότι το σχόλιο του Αποστολίδη που μας μετέφερε ο Inachus είναι εύστοχο : "_Ο ποιητής σαφώς δεν ειρωνεύεται τον άνθρωπο του Ναι, κρίνοντας όμως ότι ο δρόμος του είναι ο ευκολώτερος απ' τους δυο_." Πράγματι ο ποιητής δεν ειρωνεύεται τον άνθρωπο του Ναι. Όμως αυτό το Ναι αντιπροσωπεύει τις προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις και την ηθική αυτού που τόχει πράγματι "_έτοιμο μέσα του το Ναι_" Άυτό πρέπει να αποδίδεται και να τονίζεται σαφώς στην αγγλική μετάφραση, κάτι που με έκπληξή μου δεν είδα στις περισσότερες από αυτές που παρατέθηκαν. Πιστεύω ότι οι καλύτερες μεταφράσεις είναι αυτές των Ευάγγελου Σαχπέρογλου και Avi Sharon. Και αν ετίθετο θέμα ψηφοφορίας όπως σε παλαιότερο "Καβαφικό" νήμα , θα ψήφιζα σαφώς την μετάφραση του Σαχπέρογλου: νομίζω πως αποδίδει *κυριολεκτικά* το νόημα του ποιήματος.


----------



## sarant (Feb 10, 2012)

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες -αν και βλέπω ότι έχεις μελετήσει και παλιότερα νήματα, μπράβο!


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Εγώ μπήκα για να καλωσορίσω την άγνωστή μου λέξη το νέο μέλος. Και να δηλώσω ότι και τα περισσότερα αγγλικά μεταφράσματα του επίμαχου αδυνατώ να τα καταλάβω (όχι διότι μου είναι άγνωστες οι λέξεις). Όχι βέβαια ότι μου βγήκε σε καλό την περασμένη φορά που νόμιζα ότι καταλάβαινα...


----------

